# NO Need to Whine



## N2TORTS (Jul 6, 2012)

Well ...... ya know .. " wine" ... 
Grapes are growing at the cove'.......








" WOO HOO I LOVE GRAPES! " 

JD~


----------



## l0velesly (Jul 6, 2012)

LOL great expression!


----------



## clare n (Jul 6, 2012)

*GASP* look at all those.... Mmmm


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## wellington (Jul 8, 2012)

He is very excited wine season is coming


----------



## pam (Jul 8, 2012)

Great picture


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks to TFO, I found out my female Russian really likes grape leaves, too.


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 8, 2012)

My grapes look just like yours. Are yours sweet enough to eat? This is our 2nd season at the new house and this year we lifted the vines up off the ground and the grapes are looking good! Hopefully the critters won't get to them first.


----------

